# Soil Temperature Maps



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

With spring fast approaching and gardeners getting the itch, I thought it was time to put a soil temperature map up. The site I used a couple years ago doesn't seem to exist anymore so I found a new one.

http://www.morels.com/soil-temperature-maps/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ...

I've had a few things ready to go in but it has been to wet. (and it is not looking better for the coming week. grrrrr)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Just too wet here too. Last Sunday I went out and poked the ground, like a cold wet sponge. Cold too. I bet even radish seeds would not sprout with this cold weather we are having. What happened to Man Made Global Warming? If this cold keeps up I’m buying a Hummer and driving all over the place with it!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, way too wet here as well but we're looking at a few breezy days coming up. Hopefully that gets the drying process underway.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Where still froze up here. Gonna be a bit yet before were puttin stuff out. Got maters, peppers an jalapenos started. Gonna plant some gourds this year to.

Kinda cool ta see what it be right now though.


----------

